# WHAT IS MY TYPE? PLEASE . MBTI OR OTHER..



## Violet93 (Jan 25, 2021)

Feel free to type me whether it be MBTI or the other ones ones like Socionics, Ennegram, Temperament etc. If you have any other questions let me know. I can send photos for VI typing or you can find it on my profile forum entries. Thanks for taking the time. ✌ 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Yes I live with chronic pain so it can subdue me at times.
2.) What kind of person are you and why?
I choose to be a good hearted person as well as open minded. I try my best to remain sincere, a moral choice that I remember making as a child. I watched how people interacted and how it made them feel as a very little kid. Wanted to get my hands on whatever activity that I could. I loved attention and would put on skits as a child. I loved and even admired wildlife/ nature. I loved being around people that loved me and showed me affection. Things shifted in my life when we moved. I experienced much much opposition, bullying etc. I got hurt in accidents at the ages of 7, 17, 24, 26. At 27 I am in the fight for my life. To take things into my own hands and push myself until I get there. Things I want...I want to contribute something worthwhile to society. I want love true soulmate love and dedication/understanding. I want to travel and experience other cultures. I love nature / wildlife and want to fight to help in many ways as time goes by. Love with my friends, family, and partner. I want to be a worthy dedicated confidant. I'm an idealist and a realist. I usually fight with seeing things subjectively and then objectively. I have anxiety since being hurt. So theres Fear but also Grit and Passion in me.
3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? My vision I believe . I have a lot of pure thoughts and feelings going on. I am sincere and do my best to be open minded / understanding.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
I am not sure if others see just how vivid my inner world is but I believe some do. Some see only my weaknesses and how nice I seem....theres a lot more going on then that. I have a love / dislike view of society. I've been told I make others feel like they can tell me anything without my judgement. I've been called generous, kind, artsy, sincere, supportive, helpful, very spiritual , creative, empathic, smart , traveler , spontaneous, open minded world oriented., nostalgic, loyal and true friend. I was told twice that I was the only person in their life that was selfless in our relationship / that had their best interest. Negatives. A worry wort , sad, too negative ( pain) , scatter brained. Inconsistent , hard to break bad habits.( Not sure what developed due to pain and what would have always been there. Maybe just amplified? Not sure.
5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
Losing my father. My health. My home. Everythjng I've ever known except my mom. Adapt , adapt, and keep going until you can get to a place where you can be on your own feet and look back on them with find memories and appreciation. I am using his love for me and belief in me to push me towards my health getting better, being self efficient, and continuing my studies . I am not there yet still have a ways to go but I am doing it for myself, for my future, and for my family especially my father whom I felt very much like. When I get weak I use his wisdom and strength / powerful way about him to inspire me to be fearless and keep going.
6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? With grit. Neither come to me naturally though I take plessure in both creating order and managing chaos. That doesn't mean that I do not get stressed out by both it depends on my mood. I always strive to do better and a mess can can be a bit hard to concentrate in.

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do? Think of everyone involved, and create an artsy and yummy vision / plan. I would strive for the environment to be aesthetically pleasing as well. To transport you to that moment . Memories that you can look back on . Something in the moment that is pleasing to your senses.

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas? Both. First the second came naturally and the more that I see of the world the first.

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding? Yes obsessive about things I take great interest in . I enjoy continued knowledge. I think theres always more to understand. I might take a step back here and there . Like an excited fascinated little kid but discerning and proactive too.

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere? Travel with my loved one. Bounce ideas off each other. Soak in the view, the culture . Feel the moment deeply. I think the more I travel the more not creativity will show. The intricate details that make it what it is . To just be free spirited and a student. We always have more to learn, for our mindset to expand. 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by? To be a good person. I am very discerning. I decided this a long time ago. Seeing my parents being good to others as well. To contribute something to society. We are all in this together aren't we ? Even if it doesn't seem that way that often. I crave research, new understanding . I want art creativity in my life. I hope to get to a point that I can sing, dance and write the way I once did. To take photos of all of the beauty I come across. To inspire others to believe in themselves and their dreams. To inspire kindness and understanding of others. I want to travel and experience different cultures, see the beauty of the world. I want to understand my own short comings and not be so hard on myself. To strive, to bring value to this world in some way. I want to get out of this pain and live my life completely. Music was my first love.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? I see the good in all of the types but I think I am a feeler for sure the I/E can be confusing. If not stressed I would say E but I do need to recharge. S/N no idea there.I know that I am intuitive but that doesn't necessarily mean that my intuitive side is the same as described here...I am unsure. I feel I have Fi but also Fe. Ti always looking for the logic behind an idea.. ( learned behavior maybe not sure) Te use external data to compare and reference back. I think fight with P/ J ALOT. I like to immerse myself in my own world sometimes and forget my priorities. I can be bossy direct, but also helpful when pushing time or stressed. J as a child unless I was being spontaneous , P later on when things were tough, P as a teen slacker unless passionate about it and now a fight of P/J . My father was a P and my mom a J. They were likely ENFP with very strong perception of the world , or ESFP and a I/E NFJ. I am a unsure of my type.


----------



## evileagle (Oct 10, 2019)

Maybe more research and reflection on the cognitive functions and type comparisons? Look into what type people around you are or what type famous people you know a lot about are to build a picture for yourself. Each type has a dominant and an auxiliary function, which should help to pin it down for you. ENFP and ESFP share auxiliary Fi but their dominant functions are completely different. Fe and Fi are also different experiences and I don't think you can really have both, according to MBTI, anyway. I would describe Fi as more prickly, ego motivated in some ways. They feel intensely inside themselves and it often doesn't show on the face. It's an introverted experience. Fi is said to be more of a moral compass. Fe is different, more diplomatic, sometimes charismatic and shows visually. It can be more of a gavel. For example, Fe cares about politeness, while Fi cares about the fairness of the world. Just a wild example. An ENFP has Ne as a dominant function, which means they have a highly complex mind that could spend all day thinking about and relating immaterial ideas. An ESFP has Se as a dominant function, which means the physical, sensory world is their element. Whether you are a Perceiving or Judging type will depend on what your cognitive functions and general type are. Do you plan constantly because you need to follow a schedule because you see many possibilities or do you hardly bother planning because you end up doing what you have to anyway?

The introverted versions of ENFP and ESFP have Fi as their dominant function. Both INFP and ISFP tend have a creative flair. ISFPs often have amazing artistic gifts. They seem to be born with an inherent crafting and artistic talent, while INFPs tend to be more poetic. INFPs tend not to have a very thick skin, because little protects them in the end. Fi is a judging function, meaning you make decisions with Fi. Although anyone who has this as their dominant function is a Perceiver, introverted types have a dominant function that is the opposite of their type's Judging or Perceiving. For example, an ISTP has Ti dom, which is a judging function, but is a perceiving type, an INTJ has Ni dom, which is a perceiving function, but is a judging type. This means, it's possible you have Fi as a dominant function, because you said as a child you had judging. As children we use our dominant function more. You did not mention the SJ temperament as a possibility, which should narrow things down a lot, if you can put your finger on why exactly you think you are not an SJ. Do you feel closer to the SP temperament or NF temperament?


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm, though it is hard to know for sure...I am sensing IXFJ vibe. I tend to think personality type is more fluid than other people, so you may alternate between the two types. Do you spend a lot of time alone reading?


----------



## cynfalyn (Jan 24, 2021)

This is very simple, and I know there will be 400 naysayers, but this is a quick way to get an idea of your 4 letters.
1. Do you love to go to as many parties as possible? 
If yes, you are an E, (extrovert) and if no you prefer to stay home and read a book, then you are an I (Introvert).
2. Do you long for deep conversations on philosophy and such, and are an unconventional person, you are probably an N (Intuitive) but if you prefer traditional ways of doing everything, just like mom and dad, then you are an S (Sensor).
3. Are you empathetic, most likely an F (Feeling) but if you prefer logic and hard facts and data then you are prob a T (Thinker).
4. If you are a messy somewhat chaotic person, then you are probably a P (Perceiver), but if you are more organized and orderly, then you are most likely a J (Judging).
Now put the 4 answers together and you will be pretty close if not right on your 4 letters of the MBTI. Not perfect, but it helps me quickly type someone to a degree.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

cynfalyn said:


> This is very simple, and I know there will be 400 naysayers, but this is a quick way to get an idea of your 4 letters.
> 1. Do you love to go to as many parties as possible?
> If yes, you are an E, (extrovert) and if no you prefer to stay home and read a book, then you are an I (Introvert).
> 2. Do you long for deep conversations on philosophy and such, and are an unconventional person, you are probably an N (Intuitive) but if you prefer traditional ways of doing everything, just like mom and dad, then you are an S (Sensor).
> ...


That is kind of my system too. There is beauty in simplicity sometimes and a very good starting point. I also look at body language for the dominant function. Some are easier to tell than others such as dominant Te, and the next easiest for me would be Ne.


----------



## cynfalyn (Jan 24, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> That is kind of my system too. There is beauty in simplicity sometimes and a very good starting point. I also look at body language for the dominant function. Some are easier to tell than others such as dominant Te, and the next easiest for me would be Ne.


I've actually been able to type quite a few people just by using the simple ideas in this list. All the Ps I know are pretty messy, and all the Js have everything fairly organized...etc...


goodvibe said:


> That is kind of my system too. There is beauty in simplicity sometimes and a very good starting point. I also look at body language for the dominant function. Some are easier to tell than others such as dominant Te, and the next easiest for me would be Ne.


Just curious, but what body language would go with dominant Te, and with Ne. I am still learning so simple is good for me. Would the dominant Te body language look somewhat confident?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Violet93 said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I choose to be a good hearted person as well as open minded. I try my best to remain sincere, a moral choice that I remember making as a child. I watched how people interacted and how it made them feel as a very little kid. Wanted to get my hands on whatever activity that I could. I loved attention and would put on skits as a child. I loved and even admired wildlife/ nature. I loved being around people that loved me and showed me affection. Things shifted in my life when we moved. I experienced much much opposition, bullying etc. I got hurt in accidents at the ages of 7, 17, 24, 26. At 27 I am in the fight for my life. To take things into my own hands and push myself until I get there. Things I want...I want to contribute something worthwhile to society. I want love true soulmate love and dedication/understanding. I want to travel and experience other cultures. I love nature / wildlife and want to fight to help in many ways as time goes by. Love with my friends, family, and partner. I want to be a worthy dedicated confidant. I'm an idealist and a realist. I usually fight with seeing things subjectively and then objectively. I have anxiety since being hurt. So theres Fear but also Grit and Passion in me.


Some kind of E-FP




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> My vision I believe . I have a lot of pure thoughts and feelings going on. I am sincere and do my best to be open minded / understanding.


F



> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I am not sure if others see just how vivid my inner world is but I believe some do. Some see only my weaknesses and how nice I seem....theres a lot more going on then that. I have a love / dislike view of society. I've been told I make others feel like they can tell me anything without my judgement. I've been called generous, kind, artsy, sincere, supportive, helpful, very spiritual , creative, empathic, smart , traveler , spontaneous, open minded world oriented., nostalgic, loyal and true friend. I was told twice that I was the only person in their life that was selfless in our relationship / that had their best interest. Negatives. A worry wort , sad, too negative ( pain) , scatter brained. Inconsistent , hard to break bad habits.( Not sure what developed due to pain and what would have always been there. Maybe just amplified? Not sure.


Fi is the inner world thing




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> Losing my father. My health. My home. Everythjng I've ever known except my mom. Adapt , adapt, and keep going until you can get to a place where you can be on your own feet and look back on them with find memories and appreciation. I am using his love for me and belief in me to push me towards my health getting better, being self efficient, and continuing my studies . I am not there yet still have a ways to go but I am doing it for myself, for my future, and for my family especially my father whom I felt very much like. When I get weak I use his wisdom and strength / powerful way about him to inspire me to be fearless and keep going.


kind of forced into it but I already think you are a P anyway




> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> With grit. Neither come to me naturally though I take plessure in both creating order and managing chaos. That doesn't mean that I do not get stressed out by both it depends on my mood. I always strive to do better and a mess can can be a bit hard to concentrate in.


P




> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> Think of everyone involved, and create an artsy and yummy vision / plan. I would strive for the environment to be aesthetically pleasing as well. To transport you to that moment . Memories that you can look back on . Something in the moment that is pleasing to your senses.


Se probably




> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Both. First the second came naturally and the more that I see of the world the first.


S




> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> Yes obsessive about things I take great interest in . I enjoy continued knowledge. I think theres always more to understand. I might take a step back here and there . Like an excited fascinated little kid but discerning and proactive too.


I think this is just generically E__P



> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere? Travel with my loved one. Bounce ideas off each other. Soak in the view, the culture . Feel the moment deeply. I think the more I travel the more not creativity will show. The intricate details that make it what it is . To just be free spirited and a student. We always have more to learn, for our mindset to expand.


Se




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> To be a good person. I am very discerning. I decided this a long time ago. Seeing my parents being good to others as well. To contribute something to society. We are all in this together aren't we ? Even if it doesn't seem that way that often. I crave research, new understanding . I want art creativity in my life. I hope to get to a point that I can sing, dance and write the way I once did. To take photos of all of the beauty I come across. To inspire others to believe in themselves and their dreams. To inspire kindness and understanding of others. I want to travel and experience different cultures, see the beauty of the world. I want to understand my own short comings and not be so hard on myself. To strive, to bring value to this world in some way. I want to get out of this pain and live my life completely. Music was my first love.


Fi




> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I see the good in all of the types but I think I am a feeler for sure the I/E can be confusing. If not stressed I would say E but I do need to recharge. S/N no idea there.I know that I am intuitive but that doesn't necessarily mean that my intuitive side is the same as described here...I am unsure. I feel I have Fi but also Fe. Ti always looking for the logic behind an idea.. ( learned behavior maybe not sure) Te use external data to compare and reference back. I think fight with P/ J ALOT. I like to immerse myself in my own world sometimes and forget my priorities. I can be bossy direct, but also helpful when pushing time or stressed. J as a child unless I was being spontaneous , P later on when things were tough, P as a teen slacker unless passionate about it and now a fight of P/J . My father was a P and my mom a J. They were likely ENFP with very strong perception of the world , or ESFP and a I/E NFJ. I am a unsure of my type.


I'm pretty certain you are ESFP. You are fairly tangible with everything you do. That there is a moment to create or experience at any given point seems to be on your mind in every answer.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Te has a determined, focused, and self-assured look...like ready to take action. It is a judging function so it comes across as judgemental and can sometimes appear aggressive. I think we have all seen this look from our school teachers, bosses, and parents (most often, they are utilizing Te). Body motions can be abrupt, stiff, or jerky. Not all Te will be that strong. I am just giving the most obvious examples.

Ne, the eyes are usually darting around (not as intense as SE or Te) and accompanied by whimsicalness or excitement. It may accompany an impish grin or a smirk. Many times Ne can be playful or mischievous. The motions are usually more fluid. Talking with their hands in many different directions is typical of Ne


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

goodvibe said:


> Te has a determined, focused, and self-assured look...like ready to take action. It is a judging function so it comes across as judgemental and can sometimes appear aggressive. I think we have all seen this look from our school teachers, bosses, and parents (most often, they are utilizing Te). Body motions can be abrupt, stiff, or jerky. Not all Te will be that strong. I am just giving the most obvious examples. Te can be much softer than this, but there is still that energy behind the eyes.
> 
> Ne, the eyes are usually darting around (not as intense as SE or Te) and accompanied by whimsicalness or excitement. It may accompany an impish grin or a smirk. Many times Ne can be playful or mischievous. The motions are usually more fluid. Talking with their hands in many different directions is typical of Ne


----------



## Violet93 (Jan 25, 2021)

I appreciate the time that you all took. It helps me out a lot to see different perspectives and ways of narrowing this down.


----------



## cynfalyn (Jan 24, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> Te has a determined, focused, and self-assured look...like ready to take action. It is a judging function so it comes across as judgemental and can sometimes appear aggressive. I think we have all seen this look from our school teachers, bosses, and parents (most often, they are utilizing Te). Body motions can be abrupt, stiff, or jerky. Not all Te will be that strong. I am just giving the most obvious examples.
> 
> Ne, the eyes are usually darting around (not as intense as SE or Te) and accompanied by whimsicalness or excitement. It may accompany an impish grin or a smirk. Many times Ne can be playful or mischievous. The motions are usually more fluid. Talking with their hands in many different directions is typical of Ne


I am Ne, and yes, my eyes dart around, and I am whimsical and playful, I live in the wonderland of Ne, 1000s of fun possibilities!


----------



## evileagle (Oct 10, 2019)

Se is more cool. Think of skateboarders bumping fists over every, single skateboard flip their friend managed. That is so Se to me. SPs are in it for the pain, gain and fun. NFs are in it for the aesthetic experience.

Many, many years ago, I had problems finding my type. Initially I was so sure I was an NF, but it honestly left me miffed for at least 1 year, maybe longer. I could have figured this out pretty fast if I had understood how the functions work... The test is not that accurate and the type descriptions are often kind of silly, which are a barrier.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

evileagle said:


> SPs are in it for the pain, gain and fun. NFs are in it for the aesthetic experience.


Because SPs for some reason wouldn't be in it for the physical, real world, aesthetic experience. Okay.



> Many, many years ago, I had problems finding my type. Initially I was so sure I was an NF, but it honestly left me miffed for at least 1 year, maybe longer. I could have figured this out pretty fast if I had understood how the functions work... The test is not that accurate and the type descriptions are often kind of silly, which are a barrier.


You would figure it out better if you read what Jung wrote about the types and how they work rather than just reading internet articles or making up whatever you wanted.


----------



## evileagle (Oct 10, 2019)

The Last said:


> Because SPs for some reason wouldn't be in it for the physical, real world, aesthetic experience. Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> You would figure it out better if you read what Jung wrote about the types and how they work rather than just reading internet articles or making up whatever you wanted.


WTF. I really hope you don't have some kind of problem. What is it that you want right now?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

I said what I said.


----------



## Violet93 (Jan 25, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> Hmmm, though it is hard to know for sure...I am sensing IXFJ vibe. I tend to





goodvibe said:


> Hmmm, though it is hard to know for sure...I am sensing IXFJ vibe. I tend to think personality type is more fluid than other people, so you may alternate between the two types. Do you spend a lot of time alone reading?


Yes I do spend a lot of time reading alone. I am considering getting into publishing. I need the alone time do deep thinking or learning/ researching by myself.


goodvibe said:


> Te has a determined, focused, and self-assured look...like ready to take action. It is a judging function so it comes across as judgemental and can sometimes appear aggressive. I think we have all seen this look from our school teachers, bosses, and parents (most often, they are utilizing Te). Body motions can be abrupt, stiff, or jerky. Not all Te will be that strong. I am just giving the most obvious examples.
> 
> Ne, the eyes are usually darting around (not as intense as SE or Te) and accompanied by whimsicalness or excitement. It may accompany an impish grin or a smirk. Many times Ne can be playful or mischievous. The motions are usually more fluid. Talking with their hands in many different directions is typical of Ne


I can seem serious and independent or excitable in a good way. My body language can be fluid but also direct. I have a direct focused stare. I have been told


evileagle said:


> Maybe more research and reflection on the cognitive functions and type comparisons? Look into what type people around you are or what type famous people you know a lot about are to build a picture for yourself. Each type has a dominant and an auxiliary function, which should help to pin it down for you. ENFP and ESFP share auxiliary Fi but their dominant functions are completely different. Fe and Fi are also different experiences and I don't think you can really have both, according to MBTI, anyway. I would describe Fi as more prickly, ego motivated in some ways. They feel intensely inside themselves and it often doesn't show on the face. It's an introverted experience. Fi is said to be more of a moral compass. Fe is different, more diplomatic, sometimes charismatic and shows visually. It can be more of a gavel. For example, Fe cares about politeness, while Fi cares about the fairness of the world. Just a wild example. An ENFP has Ne as a dominant function, which means they have a highly complex mind that could spend all day thinking about and relating immaterial ideas. An ESFP has Se as a dominant function, which means the physical, sensory world is their element. Whether you are a Perceiving or Judging type will depend on what your cognitive functions and general type are. Do you plan constantly because you need to follow a schedule because you see many possibilities or do you hardly bother planning because you end up doing what you have to anyway?
> 
> The introverted versions of ENFP and ESFP have Fi as their dominant function. Both INFP and ISFP tend have a creative flair. ISFPs often have amazing artistic gifts. They seem to be born with an inherent crafting and artistic talent, while INFPs tend to be more poetic. INFPs tend not to have a very thick skin, because little protects them in the end. Fi is a judging function, meaning you make decisions with Fi. Although anyone who has this as their dominant function is a Perceiver, introverted types have a dominant function that is the opposite of their type's Judging or Perceiving. For example, an ISTP has Ti dom, which is a judging function, but is a perceiving type, an INTJ has Ni dom, which is a perceiving function, but is a judging type. This means, it's possible you have Fi as a dominant function, because you said as a child you had judging. As children we use our dominant function more. You did not mention the SJ temperament as a possibility, which should narrow things down a lot, if you can put your finger on why exactly you think you are not an SJ. Do you feel closer to the SP temperament or NF temperament?


That has always been extremely difficult to choose between. If I am being honest with myself my biggest concerns in this life goals wise are not living a full life of opportunities, unique and honest if I dare say cutting edge / inspiring to some and myself type of creativity that reflects on human experience / stories as well as having new but meaningful experiences . My other main goal / necessity is following my convictions , rights /wrongs , giving honest and selfless human comfort , and helping others in need on a big scale and in my personal relations .


----------



## Violet93 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes by the way as a very young child I was called an investigator and performer. I have a distinct memory of when my sense of what I stood for started. I knew what felt right wrong for myself, societies expectations and if I agreed, how my actions made others feel, the complexity of human nature actions, impulses, etc. The little details I was very perceptive of my environment things little kids aren't meant to see as well....I grew up in a restaurant environment when I was little and my parents were social creatures . ..then the obvious other times in my own zone full of imagination and playfulness . I followed whether things followed basic fundamentals of human decency and ventured to basic kindness and if my environment had that or not and why it didn't


----------



## Violet93 (Jan 25, 2021)

Like I could switch from subjective experience to objective and refer it back to myself if that even makes sense ? Sorry over tired I wish I could be more fluent at the moment.


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

cynfalyn said:


> This is very simple, and I know there will be 400 naysayers, but this is a quick way to get an idea of your 4 letters.
> 1. Do you love to go to as many parties as possible?
> If yes, you are an E, (extrovert) and if no you prefer to stay home and read a book, then you are an I (Introvert).
> 2. Do you long for deep conversations on philosophy and such, and are an unconventional person, you are probably an N (Intuitive) but if you prefer traditional ways of doing everything, just like mom and dad, then you are an S (Sensor).
> ...


The dichotomies are not particularly reliable, especially the J/P thing. IxxJs become Ixxps in Socionics, anyways. And IxxPs become Ixxjs.
Also, not all extraverts are sociable. Some prefer to be alone. And some introverts don't like to be alone.



goodvibe said:


> Te has a determined, focused, and self-assured look...like ready to take action. It is a judging function so it comes across as judgemental and can sometimes appear aggressive. I think we have all seen this look from our school teachers, bosses, and parents (most often, they are utilizing Te). Body motions can be abrupt, stiff, or jerky. Not all Te will be that strong. I am just giving the most obvious examples.


A lot of this sounds very Se.

"Ne, the eyes are usually darting around (not as intense as SE or Te) and accompanied by whimsicalness or excitement. It may accompany an impish grin or a smirk. Many times Ne can be playful or mischievous. The motions are usually more fluid. Talking with their hands in many different directions is typical of Ne"
A lot of this sounds very Fe. Like expressiveness, excitability and mischieviousness [are more Fe things]. 



The Last said:


> Because SPs for some reason wouldn't be in it for the physical, real world, aesthetic experience. Okay.


'Aesthetic experience' doesn't necessarily indicate physical, real world experience.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Aesthetic is a physical attribute. It is the direct portrayal of beauty. Even if you said someone had an "aesthetic idea" that would mean it is an idea of beauty as it would manifest in the real world. If you are having an "aesthetic experience" you are experiencing something that is directly manifested.



Violet93 said:


> Like I could switch from subjective experience to objective and refer it back to myself if that even makes sense ? Sorry over tired I wish I could be more fluent at the moment.


Your dominant function is objective. In this context we use subject to refer to the person being studied and object to be everything not the person. So things, ideas, people, emotions, etc that exist outside of you are objective and your own internalized concept of the world would be subjective.

In terms of you, I found that you are an Extraverted Perception dominant type for sure and I'm pretty sure it is Se as opposed to Ne. This is to say that I think Jung's description of Extraverted Sensing best fits you.


Read your answers then read the passage on Se by Jung.



> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> Think of everyone involved, and create an artsy and yummy vision / plan. I would strive for the environment to be aesthetically pleasing as well. To transport you to that moment . Memories that you can look back on . Something in the moment that is pleasing to your senses.





> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> Travel with my loved one. Bounce ideas off each other. Soak in the view, the culture . Feel the moment deeply. I think the more I travel the more not creativity will show. The intricate details that make it what it is . To just be free spirited and a student. We always have more to learn, for our mindset to expand.




From Psychological Types
"No other human type can equal the extraverted sensation type in
realism. His sense for objective facts is extraordinarily developed. His life
is an accumulation of actual experiences of concrete objects, and the more
pronounced his type, the less use does he make of his experience. In
certain cases the events in his life hardly deserve the name “experience” at
all. What he experiences serves at most as a guide to fresh sensations;
anything new that comes within his range of interest is acquired by way of
sensation and has to serve its ends. Since one is inclined to regard a highly
developed reality-sense as a sign of rationality, such people will be
esteemed as very rational. But in actual fact this is not the case, since they
are just as much at the mercy of their sensations in the face of irrational,
chance happenings as they are in the face of rational ones. This type—the
majority appear to be men—naturally does not think he is at the “mercy”
of sensation. He would ridicule this view as quite beside the point, because
sensation for him is a concrete expression of life—it is simply real life
lived to the full. His whole aim is concrete enjoyment, and his morality is
oriented accordingly. Indeed, true enjoyment has its own special morality,
its own moderation and lawfulness, its own unselfishness and willingness
to make sacrifices. It by no means follows that he is just sensual or gross,
for he may differentiate his sensation to the finest pitch of aesthetic purity
without ever deviating from his principle of concrete sensation however
abstract his sensations may be."


----------

